# Looking at switching to 32 Lashed (have Nike Vapens)



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

The Ride Lasso has really good heel hold, atleast for me. They have the tongue tied boa! 
I say toes should be touching the front when standing straight up. When knees bent they should slightly move away and give you a little room.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Varza said:


> tl;dr, my questions are:
> How much do 32 Lashed boots pack out in your opinion?
> What other boots would you recommend I look at for my weird feet (narrow heel, wide toes)?
> Is it true that new boots should be tight to the point where they are uncomfortable?
> ...


The Lashed start with a pretty thin liner, so there is not much packout available anyway. With this particular boot the main issue with wear is that they are not stiff, and become less so as they wear in.

All liners packout. All. The thicker the liner, the more give it has to give over time. 

I loved my Lashed for many days but love the TM-Twos much more. Still a sort of "all mountain freestyle" sort of boot but way more support and an incredibly better liner. 

In terms of "is discomfort ok" is a fine line where you want to figure out how you fit certain boots and yea, you wanna cram in them when they are brand new, and deal with discomfort for a couple weeks. This is called a performance fit. People who ride 10-15 days a year may not want to spend all of those days in pain, this is something to consider and can be dealt with by wearing them off the slope, which sucks. I use the front 3 inches of 2 pairs of socks, then a thin sock over that so that the toebox is exaggerated, then heat the liners in the dryer, and put the boots on hot as tight as I can stand and wear them for 30-45 minutes as they cool. Took several sessions for these tm2s i'm wearing but they fit so fucking nice now.

Get aftermarket insoles.

If you have heel lift and not tried 32 as I've told others in the past, you are doing yourself a disservice. There is a webbing system attached to the heel of the outer boot that wraps the entire ankle and liner, ankle size be damned. Its a full on noose that is the size of your ankle, no need for pain there, just make it snug and say goodbye to heel lift forever.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not for me. Heel lift galore. 32 Lashed.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, especially klinger for the long exposé  

I guess if I'm going to get aftermarket insoles, I should probably get the 8s, as I read in a thread that custom insoles are a bit bigger than the stock ones and thus I might need the bit of extra space in the liners. Thoughts? 

Also, yeah the TM-Twos look even better, but are out of my price range at the moment. Also I don't even think the store had them...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Varza said:


> Thanks for the replies, especially klinger for the long exposé
> 
> I guess if I'm going to get aftermarket insoles, I should probably get the 8s, as I read in a thread that custom insoles are a bit bigger than the stock ones and thus I might need the bit of extra space in the liners. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, yeah the TM-Twos look even better, but are out of my price range at the moment. Also I don't even think the store had them...


There are a bunch of different 32 boots on sale on whiskeymilitia right now including tm-twos. In the private selection.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> There are a bunch of different 32 boots on sale on whiskeymilitia right now including tm-twos. In the private selection.


Thanks for the head's up, but am I safe getting them online without trying them on? Either way *goes over to take a look* oh... only size 9.5 in stock. Too big for moi


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah that site rules. They will return even after use for up to a year. Check the green pair, I think all sizes are still available.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If the Lashed you tried on at the store gave a little but of heel lift, they will lift more when they pack out. But if they fit perfect and once strapped you dont get heel lift, just continue to wear them until (and if) you do get heel lift... by then, just use J bars or C's and they should lock up again.

I recommend not heat molding them and just letting them naturally mold to your feet. When i bought my TM-2, they were perfect, but the shop convinced me to heat molding them; i tied my left boot and the shop guy tied my right... from then on, the right boot got some heel lift which i fixed with a couple of C's. The left boot is perfect. Otherwise, plenty of toe wiggle room, and that internal liner lacing is pretty neat. 

You could try the J and C's on your current boots too, if heel lift is your only problem.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Yeah that site rules. They will return even after use for up to a year. Check the green pair, I think all sizes are still available.


I think you may have it mixed up with another site.

Whiskeymilitia.com | Help Center | Return Policy | Return Policy and Procedures from Whiskeymilitia.com

RETURN POLICY AND PROCEDURES
30-DAY UNCONDITIONAL GUARANTEE:
You can return any product for any reason within 30 days of purchase. No questions asked. Returns made after 30 days will not be accepted.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

30 day return policy isn't bad, I'd just put them on, strap in and see how it feels/how much it hurts.

I was thinking of trying J-bars and such on my current boots, but I think heel lift isn't my only problem, the narrow toe box and the fact that the boots are a tad too big for me. I've been getting kind of stoked on new 32s since last night. *keeps scanning whiskeymilitia*


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

I went from a 32 lashed to a nike boot. I had a size 10.5 lashed for the last 4 years. last year they started becoming uncomfotable(boots are shot). I went to a local snowboard shop that carries nike. I wear a size 10.5 shoe. I dont wear my shoes loose or anything so I know usually the proper shoe size is 10.5. They guy at the shop suggested a 11 or 10.5 for nike. I got a much better fit with the 11. My toes just just touch the front and the boots are very comfy. They ended up having a pair of 2 year old left over ZF1s that I ended up getting cheap. I figure try them out and if I hate them I will get somehting else. I've riden them a few times now and they are twice as comfy as the lashed(even when they were new). 

I also have a somewhat of a wide foot


----------

